
Why Email does not stink - testcross
https://medium.com/@adrienjoly/why-email-does-not-stink-9267c948f3f9
======
justinlaing
Totally agree. Email is very useful and it's here to stay. We'll have new
tools that supplement it like slack, but the idea of the inbox tied to a
unique address is not going away. As AI gets better email will be more useful.
Smart filters that show you just the messages you want to see will improve.

